# Dubs baccy review.coms



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Here they are so far, novice and plentiful .

http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/reviewer_detail.cfm?UID=3579


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i've read a couple of your reviews, and first thought, "what an *sshole this guy must be!?"
then i saw that name and it reinforced that first thought!
:r







good work on 'em, pearse. i've been registered, just never bothered to do one on there.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Dub, ya gotta add some SGs to that list. I'll trust your good taste for random picks in the future. We seem to agree a lot. Just recently got a can of Sherlock Holmes, haven't tried it yet, but I'm thinking about it.


----------



## oa457 (Oct 29, 2008)

i for one appreciate your reviews and your vids thank you and keep up good work.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes, it's nice to see you can read reviews in there from someone you know from CS.

I've got a few of those on my Wish List now. :tu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i wish some ppl who are highly thought of in the pipe world, who have tons of reviews, would openly stipulate in their reviews that they don't typically like a certain type of blend.

take a guy, we'll call him "pardner", and say he doesn't like VA or Va/Per blends. he reviews a lot of them, almost always they are bad reviews because he doesn't like those blends (it's obvious by his reviews). 
why not state the fact at the beginning that the guy doesn't normally like/smoke those blends?

i don't review blends i don't like and then give them a very bad review... 
it would be like me writing a review for Vegetarian Lasagna, or Fried Green Tomato... hate 'em.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Dubs thanks for the link I like your reviews. I've spent time on tobaccoreviews.com looking for reviewers I know so it's great to have that link. :tu


----------



## frankluke (Dec 28, 2006)

IHT said:


> i wish some ppl who are highly thought of in the pipe world, who have tons of reviews, would openly stipulate in their reviews that they don't typically like a certain type of blend.
> 
> take a guy, we'll call him "pardner", and say he doesn't like VA or Va/Per blends. he reviews a lot of them, almost always they are bad reviews because he doesn't like those blends (it's obvious by his reviews).
> why not state the fact at the beginning that the guy doesn't normally like/smoke those blends?
> ...


wow, i thought about the same thing from the same guy too.. he also gives a crappy rating if the blend isn't strong enough.

is it possible to be a review whore? i think thats what it is.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Some of them do. They start out a review by saying they don't like
they type of blend that they are reviewing. I then shout at my
computer, "Then why the fark are you reviewing it?" and skip to
the next review.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

some do, that's true. there's one "pardner" in particular that consistantly gives VA and Va/Pers bad reviews because they don't have a flavor of latakia or aren't strong enough... 
i do just discount that review, strike it from my own person memory record, when i'm searching for things to try.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

IHT said:


> i don't review blends i don't like and then give them a very bad review...
> it would be like me writing a review for Vegetarian Lasagna, or Fried Green Tomato... hate 'em.


The best reviews are objective, and pertain to the tobacco itself and not so much to the tobacco/smoker interface. The reviewers subjective opinion of what he likes or doesn't is much less relevant to you and I than a review of the tobacco itself.

It also begs the question of why "pardner" even bothers to smoke a type of blend he knows he doesn't like. Is he some sort of masochist? Life's too short to waste it on stuff you hate!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i agree, they should be about the tobacco... that's why i don't take "pardners" reviews into account, he's not objective about it at all.

i love dubs reviews, and need to do more myself on TR.com.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i love your vids on youtube and found clubstogie thanks to them.

so far my tastes seem to be following suit with your reviews with slight exceptions, and have just ordered some c & d kajun kake which i am very intersted in and you gave a great review to, thanks and keep up the good work.

the audience is listening, once again thanks for keeping youtube pervs at bay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

cp478 said:


> i love your vids on youtube and found clubstogie thanks to them.
> 
> so far my tastes seem to be following suit with your reviews with slight exceptions, and have just ordered some c & d kajun kake which i am very intersted in and you gave a great review to, thanks and keep up the good work.
> 
> the audience is listening, once again thanks for keeping youtube pervs at bay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Many thanks for the compliments, welcome to the jungle....you remind me I have a few new reviews to do TR.com...dub


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

There is a place for the 'review of something I don't like' - if done well and given proper disclosure, this can be one of the most useful reviews. For instance, I prefer dry red wines, but do drink white wine. So if I review a white wine and give it high marks, that should indicate that it is a very nice example of what it is.... 

The reviewer in question, may not be a douche - but exhibits douche-like tendencies.

I think TR is a great tool, just taken with a grain of salt. I find most of the reviews follow a similar format:

Blend - XYZ tobacco Overall rating - 3/4

review #1 - greatest tobacco ever, def my desert island choice
review #2 - worst tobacco ever, reminds me of cow dung and ashes
review #3 - (this will be a 2 page essay on the history of tobacco and the molecular structure of the blend under review)
review #4 - I just can't get the orientals in this one - does it have orientals?
review #5 - so much nic I fell off my porch
review #6 - This is cased!
review #7 - this is not cased, and this does not have oriental, that is stoved Va and maybe some perique - does the label list perique
review #8 - I am a close personal friend of G Pease and 3 well known Danish masters, and I have it on authority that this is not cased and the mystery flavor is actually a rare latakia and yellow Va's
review #9 - meh


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Read through some of your reviews Dub - I like the format, in that you hit the highlights and offer comparisons to other blends. This allows the reader to judge your impression vs other known tobaccos. I also like the short and direct tasting notes.

A great job and nice add to TR! I am in the "I need to get to work on some reviews" - I registered a long time ago, just never got to writing. 

(Also noted a couple slow triathlete reviews in there...)


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

paperairplane said:


> A great job and nice add to TR! *I am in the "I need to get to work on some reviews" - I registered a long time ago, just never got to writing*.


:tpd: i really need to do the same.


----------



## mcdevster (May 31, 2008)

I like the way you review.. straight and to the point.. but descriptive at the same time.. very helpful.


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:
I love this part

"If you like Perique with a hint of latakia, and love chewing on limes while eating a cigar...you'll love this stuff!"

I take you didn't like Dorisco Mixture? :biglaugh:


----------

